# The Army's continued desire to be more like Marines...



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2016)

Army Chief endorses rolled sleeves on ACUs, launches pilot at Fort Hood

Although this is a mighty poor example of what they should look like...:-"



Keep working at it though boys, you'll get it!


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 16, 2016)

You shit talkin old man, you are lucky I don't let little shit get to me....roll down your sleeves, we're going in the bush!

:wall:


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 16, 2016)

"Launches pilot"?  :-/

Did I just _dream_ the 1990s?


----------



## Devildoc (Jun 16, 2016)

You need a pilot project to roll sleeves?  Seriously?  Is it followed by cost-benefit analysis, assessment on the risk matrix, and run through a Six-Sigma process??


----------



## AWP (Jun 16, 2016)

It gives COL's and SGM's bullet statements and a job until a slot opens somewhere.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 16, 2016)

Sooo,
The uniform that's being phased out can have it's sleeves rolled up?
AF never stopped rolling, loved the hate it generated at Ft Scram.


----------



## Etype (Jun 16, 2016)

I'm glad I only wear a uniform once-ish a month.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 16, 2016)

Etype said:


> I'm glad I only wear a uniform once-ish a month.



Hey you, get your hands out of your pockets.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 16, 2016)

Diamondback 2/2 said:


> Hey you, get your hands out of your pockets.



Actually...it's "Hey Devil!  Are your hands cold?"

Don't worry, you Army guys will pick up on the vernacular.  

While you are at it, you might want to stock up on these, I'm sure you'll need them in the next few months...

Lil' Soldier Boot Blousing Kit


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 17, 2016)

I hate you.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 17, 2016)

:-/:wall:


----------



## 104TN (Jun 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Actually...it's "Hey Devil!  Are your hands cold?"
> 
> Don't worry, you Army guys will pick up on the vernacular.
> 
> ...


I think I have some used blousing bands I'd be happy to give you as hand me downs...you know - like your rifles, tanks, etc. 
-Signed, Big Green


----------



## Gunz (Jun 17, 2016)

Or...there's the Half-Roll for us salty badasses.


----------



## Bypass (Jun 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Or...there's the Half-Roll for us salty badasses.


Like this.


----------



## Gunz (Jun 17, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Like this.
> 
> View attachment 15737




The man's on a Ma Deuce...he can wear his sleeves any goddam way he wants.


----------



## DasBoot (Jun 17, 2016)

Rolled sleeves aren't all they are cracked up to be when you get a hot barrel to the forearm.


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2016)

Bypass said:


> Like this.



I barely remember any other way. By 97-ish we were long sleeves all the time.


----------



## Etype (Jun 17, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> I barely remember any other way. By 97-ish we were long sleeves all the time.


We still rolled out sleeves in the 82nd in '04. I remember it made my hands hurt, all that sleeve rolled up around my upper arm was pretty tight.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 17, 2016)

Etype said:


> We still rolled out sleeves in the 82nd in '04. I remember it made my hands hurt, all that sleeve rolled up around my upper arm was pretty tight.


----------



## Etype (Jun 17, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> View attachment 15741


I think they were pretty tight for most people. It was definitely more uncomfortable than leaving them down.


----------



## DocIllinois (Jun 17, 2016)

Etype said:


> I think they were pretty tight for most people. It was definitely more uncomfortable than leaving them down.



More of a silly dig at your rep for being supersized.  

Sleeves were indeed tight when rolled, even for average bodied dudes like me.


----------



## Etype (Jun 17, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> More of a silly dig at your rep for being supersized.


5'11", 210#.

Normal.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jun 17, 2016)

I don't have a single picture of myself in training or deployed without my sleeves rolled up at least halfway.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 17, 2016)

Serious question - I've seen the Army with rolled sleeves before, but always with the sleeves pulled upward, almost accordion like. I am wondering why they are going toward the Marine Corps like "inside out" roll, that I've never seen in Army before.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jun 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Serious question - I've seen the Army with rolled sleeves before, but always with the sleeves pulled upward, almost accordion like. I am wondering why they are going toward the Marine Corps like "inside out" roll, that I've never seen in Army before.



Probably because somebody actually took a few seconds and thought "hey this is pretty stupid the way we roll the sleeves up" we should stop this stupid shit.

Or at least I like to believe that is what happened.

Turn sleeve inside out and pull cuff up to arm pit, roll sleeve material to cuff, flip cuff down to cover rolled up material. Squeeze arms through stupid size whole and let arms go numb from lack of circulation. And it was always some dickhead in formation that would ask "hey sgt, can we roll our sleeves" no dick head, just take your fucking blouse off.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jun 17, 2016)

Someone, at one point said the BDU's started out like the ACU's....sleeves down, no starch...then look what we were forced to do.
I had 12 year old girl arms and rolling sleeves was tight on me.
But Miss Kim always had my back, she starched the BDU with a spray made from Tungsten and superglue....

Give it a year or two and the ACU will have to be starched....if they are still a uniform by then...:wall:


----------



## AWP (Jun 17, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Give it a year or two and the ACU will have to be starched....if they are still a uniform by then...:wall:



Very briefly in '08 or '09 I saw starched ABU's on Bagram. Since I spent most of my time around the AF I don't recall if the Army did the same, but I know I saw a lot of ACU's that were heavily ironed.

I told my guys if they wanted to starch their BDU's they could do so to one pair and one pair only. That crap practically glows under NVG's and most of my guys only ironed a set for formation. I think the only time I starched more than one uniform was in OCS and those two were my display uniforms.

Starch on a field uniform is stupid to the nth degree. Leave it up to the fobbits and clueless leadership to require such a monstrosity.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 24, 2016)

Cry me a river and suck-it-up, Army!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Jun 24, 2016)

I don't know why topic this makes me laugh so fucking hard.

Terminal Lance - Terminal Lance “Rolled Up II”


----------



## AWP (Jun 24, 2016)

I want to hate, but I can't hate genius.


----------



## digrar (Jun 25, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> View attachment 15813



Surely muppet arms isn't claiming to have large biceps?


----------



## 104TN (Jun 25, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Starch on a field uniform is stupid to the nth degree. Leave it up to the fobbits and clueless leadership to require such a monstrosity.



Heh.





Pic from: ARMY TESTING ROLLED UP SLEEVES AT FORT HOOD, WANTS TO KNOW WHAT SOLDIERS THINK


----------



## Gunz (Jun 25, 2016)

IIRC, regs stated sleeves could only be rolled up no more than an inch above the angle of the elbow. Course we weren't power-lifters back then, we drank, smoked and fought sailors.


----------



## AWP (Jun 25, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> fought sailors.



Good thing you're out. Beating up gay people is a hate crime.

:-"


----------

